# Comer



## SNL

Para já muito obrigada Vanda, sempre tao atenta.

Mas agora coloco algumas expressoes do bom comer português (no Brasil nao é a mesma coisa porque para europeia comer com tanto calor...) que eu nao consigo compreender:

"comer à tripa-forra"
"comer à unha"
"comer com os dentes da frente"
"comer raspas"


----------



## Vanda

À tripa forra. -   À larga, à vontade, muito, sem limites.


----------



## Tomby

"Comer à unha" significa "Comer com a mão". 
"Comer com os dentes da frente" significa "Comer com pouca vontade; não gostar do que está a comer". 
"Comer raspas" significa "Não comer nada".
_(tirado do Dicionário de Expressões populares portuguesas)._
Cumprimentos!


----------



## MOC

Só por curiosidade, essas expressões são portuguesas ou brasileiras? É que eu nunca ouvi uma única das quatro.


----------



## SNL

Eu li no livro _Português para todos 1_ na unidade dedicada às refeiçoes e perguntei a outros portugueses mas também nao as conheciam, se calhar sao de alguma regiao concreta, mas desconheço-o.

Tombatossals, obrigada pela referência do dicionário.


----------



## Vanda

A única que reconheço pertencendo ao português brasileiro também é 'comer à tripa forra', mesmo assim, não é mais usada. Ouso dizer que bem poucos a conhecem, donde se conclui (ou pode se concluir) que foi trazida 'na mala' dos portugeses.


----------



## MOC

Mas se foi trazida na mala dos portugueses não seria natural que eu, sendo português, tivesse ouvido pelo menos uma delas, uma única vez na vida? É que nem isso.


----------



## Vanda

Perguntei ao "titio" Aurélio e o exemplo que ele me deu é uma citação de Artur Azevedo, 1800 e cacetada (1855). Naquela época mesmo os nascidos brasileiros com um sobrenome desse era, no mínimo, filho de portugueses. 



> seus pais David Gonçalves de Azevedo, vice-cônsul de Portugal em São Luís, e Emília Amália Pinto de Magalhães, corajosa mulher que, separada de um comerciante, com quem casara a contragosto, já vivia maritalmente com o funcionário consular português à época do nascimento dos filhos: três meninos e duas meninas.


----------



## MOC

Vanda, eu juro que não estou a provocar, mas qual é a ligação desse post /quote com o meu anterior, ou o seu? Não percebi mesmo.


----------



## Vanda

Sei que não, MOC.  O caso é que você disse ser português e não conhecer a expressão e eu disse que provavelmente a tal expressão chegou aqui via portugueses. O exemplo do uso dado pelo dicionário é de um autor brasileiro (1885), mas filho de portugueses. Usei o _link_ para sustentar a minha tese que, provavelmente ou no mínimo, quem usou a expressão teve influência portuguesa. Como ele era filho de portugueses, então...


----------



## Tomby

*Vanda*, a sua frase também está neste livro, mas você respondeu de maneira certa, melhor do que no dicionário.
*MOC*: O dicionário é português, mas está formado por uma compilação de expressões populares. Penso que as expressões pertencem ao português "universal". O autor é Guilherme Augusto Simões (nascido em Lisboa). 
O livro é um compêndio de arcaísmos, regionalismos, calão e gíria, ditos, frases feitas, lugares-comuns, aportuguesamentos, estrangeirismos e curiosidades da linguagem. 
Eu comprei-o em Portugal há algum tempo. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## MOC

Ah, ok!  Não tinha percebido. Gostava então que outros portugueses deste fórum dissessem se conhecem essas expressões, para ter ideia se são expressões antigas que caíram em desuso, ou de uso regional.


----------



## jazyk

Bom, pelo jeito as expressões não pertencem a ninguém então, porque eu tive uma pontuação menor do que todo mundo: não reconheci nenhuma.

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Gostava então que outros portugueses deste fórum dissessem se conhecem essas expressões, para ter ideia se são expressões antigas que caíram em desuso, ou de uso regional.


Eu também não as conhecia.


----------



## Odinh

A única dessas expressões que não me soa totalmente estranho é "comer à unha", que já devo ter ouvido em algum lugar.


----------



## Alentugano

Eu desconhecia por completo as expressões em apreço.


----------



## Lusitania

Eu conhecia "comer à unha" e "comer raspas" ouve-se muito no Algarve. Pelo menos no interior. Quando a minha avó faz arroz doce, pergunta sempre se queremos comer as raspas, ou seja raspar o fundo do tacho. As outras nunca tinha ouvido.


----------



## Vanda

Ahhh, se for _comer a ra_pa, bem, isto é largamente usado em Minas.  Quem é que não quer comer a rapa da massa do bolo, do arroz, do doce da panela? Dá até briga em casa cheia de crianças.


----------



## Lusitania

É isso mesmo  comer as raspinhas. Rapar o fundo ao tacho.


----------



## Sophie_C

A mim também me parecem expressões estranhíssimas! Não conhecia nenhuma delas!


----------

